# UWO Men's Volleyball - 11/02/07



## GoM

The visiting Queens Golden Gaels took on the University of Western Ontario Mustangs today (well, yesterday technically) in both women's and men's volleyball. I shot the women's game as well, but the men's was much more dramatic and had the better shots, so here they are!

#1 - UWO vs. Queens (3-2)






#2 - Matthew Gibson of the UWO Men's Volleyball Team spikes the ball against the Queens Golden Gaels. 





#3 - Matthew Gibson of the UWO Men's Volleyball Team, diving for the ball against the Queens Golden Gaels





#4 - Dan Miller of the UWO Men's Volleyball Team about to spike the ball against the Queens Golden Gaels





#5 - The Serve





#6 - Josh Chrisholm of the UWO Men's Volleyball Team, crushing the ball against the Queens Golden Gales





#7 - Curtains





#8 - Eric Simon of the UWO Men's Volleyball Team, spiking the ball against the Queens Golden Gaels





#9 - Boo!





#10 - Run





#11 - Eric Simon, Andrew Hinchey, Christopher Mokry and Matthew Gibson of the UWO Men's Volleyball Team, celebrating a point on their way to their come-from-behind 3-2 victory.


----------



## photo4fun

I love #2 where he is hitting through that block. #11 also, like the emotion. This has gotten me excited since I start league play on Thursday. Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## GoM

Thanks P4F

For a bit of a giggle, I took this shot of Eric Simon serving


----------



## Antarctican

Lots of good captures here: the concentration on the players' faces, the height the players can jump to block and serve, and the raw emotion on that players face after taking the lead over the opposing team. And I love that sequence shot of Eric Simon serving!


----------



## GoM

Thanks Ant


----------



## LeftBehind

These are some amazing pictures. How close were you to the action?


----------



## GoM

Thanks, LB. Everything was shot with a 17-85, so pretty close


----------



## BoblyBill

Great shots. I played in college myself. Just for reference that net is aprox. 8'. So when those guys are getting there bellybuttons up to the top of the tape (pic #2)... that's quite the vertical. I estimate that Matthew Gibson in pic #2 has about a 28"-36" vertical.


----------

